# No signal/sim card after unlock



## Hiato (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys, i have a complicated issue with my newly brought Galaxy Nexus SC-04D, here we go:

1. I got it on 4.0.1, so upgraded to 4.0.4 and rooted and installed Fuckdocomo v3.1.
2. It said phone is locked, selected unlock, phone rebooted twice then FC.
3. Reinstalled and opened it, showed phone is unlocked, congratulations.
4. Put in my sim card, phone shows no sim card inserted.
5. IMEI is the correct one, not generic.
6. When i put my Sim card before unlocking it never asked me to put in a code to unlock it.
7. Tried to restore it to 4.0.4 using Odin still no hope.
8. Tried the theory of unlocking it, still no hope.
9. Sim card slot is functioning because when i search for networks, it finds them.
10. Fuckdocomo still shows phone is unlocked, tried locking and unlocking, still no hope.
11. BTW, my IMEI is not blocked.

I know the issue is not familiar, searched for hours but couldn't find any answer...

Any ideas how to get it to work would be very appreciated

A video for a very strange network activity, just keeps fluctuating:


----------



## Hiato (Apr 15, 2012)

139 views and not a single reply... Is it really that hopeless?!!


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

was everything working before the unlock?


----------



## Hiato (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, everything was working just fine...


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

ok who is your carrier?


----------



## Hiato (Apr 15, 2012)

Vodafone. I'm outside of US, tried different carriers, and still no signal.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hiato said:


> 139 views and not a single reply... Is it really that hopeless?!!


Why do you people have to act like this?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

I would bring your phone into a store and ask them to let you try a different sim card. Then you can rule out some causes.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've never used a docomo app. Could you explain what it's purpose is and why you wouldn't just unlock/lock with fastboot?


----------



## Hiato (Apr 15, 2012)

hazard209 said:


> I would bring your phone into a store and ask them to let you try a different sim card. Then you can rule out some causes.


Tried more than one sim card and no one worked...


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

To me it sounds like the fdocomo app messed up.. You might be screwed. I would try factory resetting back to bone stock and see what happens.

Are there any apn settings you need to use? I'm on a cdma device, so I'm just throwing out suggestions.


----------



## Hiato (Apr 15, 2012)

hazard209 said:


> To me it sounds like the fdocomo app messed up.. You might be screwed. I would try factory resetting back to bone stock and see what happens.
> 
> Are there any apn settings you need to use? I'm on a cdma device, so I'm just throwing out suggestions.


Well, i tried factory resetting the phone of course, flashing stock DoCoMo & Google's images, still no hope.
Tried re locking the device again but the same thing still!


----------

